# HOW TO DISABLE DOWNLOADING ON MY PC



## rana_punjabi_sardar (Aug 29, 2005)

HI ALL! I am using broadband from BSNL 250/- plan  which permits only 400MB of downloading and uploading. I have some friends who use my PC to browse the net. I have to told them frequently not to download any thing from net but they could not resist. Is there any software or tweaks by which they can browse the internet but can not downloading any thing without my prior permission.
In the wait of some quick and positive responses from ur side,


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 29, 2005)

even u r viewing a web page or Chatting on the net... u r downloading & uploading.... so with out download u cant surf...

what u can do is to make IE to not to download any extention rather that web page....

Just got to the minu inder IE.... *tools* then select *Internet option*.....

then select the *Security* Tab

*img381.imageshack.us/img381/5802/16rj.th.jpg

now hit custom *lavel*

there scrole down to the option *downloads*.... now disable all of them.....

*img381.imageshack.us/img381/4541/28zr.th.jpg


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 29, 2005)

oopss..... this same post is answerd here....

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=26935



			
				I said:
			
		

> hmm well IE does have option to Stop all downloads...
> 
> Go to the *Tools*... *Intenet Option*... then go to *Security* Tab.... now click *Custom Level* for Internet Zone... scorle down to the download section... Disable all download.... OK... then restart IE
> 
> ...


----------



## enoonmai (Aug 29, 2005)

@rana: Kindly use the other thread for your queries. Kindly search before posting, and I am locking this thread for now. If, for any reason, you need it unlocked, kindly PM me.


----------

